# Lobster from wally world



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

One of my co-workers at petsmart wants to get a lobster from wally world for a sw species only tank. I think he's crazy... but who knows... it could work right? I futzed with the idea and came up with the following
75 gallon would probably be optimal
55 would be minimum (or maybe a 40 breeder for more width)
a good protien skimmer
feed him raw fish shrimp and squid

any other suggestions?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

umm wally world doesnt carry lobsters that are SW lol if wally world is turning sw then we're all in trouble.


----------



## predator (Jan 28, 2005)

are you talking about the ones you buy to cook?


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

He has to be.

In that case, the other thing he'll need is a chiller, and a big one at that.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I kinda forgot about a chiller... yeah they are the ones that people eat, Crazy I know!


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

wait a min., he wants to keep a lobster like i'd get at red lobster as a pet? wow i share my set of ***** if he sticks his hand in there do gravel vac while it's snappers are untied lol. 

Those are SW huh? i didnt know that, i always assumed FW.


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

haha sounds like tony he wants to do the same, by the way...whats wally world, isnt that from a national lampoon movie?


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

lol, wal-mart


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

oh haha, walmart sells lobsters???


----------



## Osiris (Jan 18, 2005)

may be referring to the super center walmarts where they have that whole deli/meat area...


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

wow! i didnt know that ha ha


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

yep... they've got em... hahah they are kinda cool looking... never would keep one myself but definately something you don't see every day in a home aquarium


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2005)

i could get a lobster from my beaches and keep it in an aquarium....actually i almost did that one time until i almost got in trouble for taking home a juvenile. lol


----------



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

Yes walmart sells lobsters, at supercenters. Whats funny is in China walmart sells a whole bunch of live fish and eels to suit the people.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Some of them even carry King Crabs " i think that is what they are, the big red colored ones"
Man if I woulda new they wasn't in salt water, I woulda had one of them 13 years ago,
First thing I would do when we walked in the store and past them was stop and talk to them for a minute or to and look at how awsome they were.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

I think something is happening to my replys "lots of them are not posted"
Anyway, let me try to post this again,

If I woulda knew Walmarts Lobsters were freah and not salt, I woulda had one 13 years ago....Use to go in one that even sold the Crabs, King crabs I think, they were big red ones.
I use to stand at their tanks and talk to them and admire how cool they are.
One thing about it, if you didn;t want it anymore, you could boil them up....but that would be mean.

one more quaetion, sorta like a quiz, What show was it that had Larry The Lobster?
the only clue - they use to have voting on to toss him in the boiling pot or not.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Mr Aquarium, the water *IS* saltwater in the WalMart deli tanks. 

Larry the Lobster.... hmmm....sounds vaguely famililar but I sure can't place it.


----------



## baby~doll (Jun 17, 2005)

Larry the Lobster is off of SpongeBob i think


----------



## Guest (Jul 7, 2005)

yep...sure is.


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

No not the spongebob, lol Ok one more clue, this was an 80s show. had a weekly spot if i reall correctly.

One of the first replys to this post siad all you need to keep one is a good chiller.
I can believe it is salt however, I asked somebody about 15 years ago if I remember right....


----------



## Ownager2004 (Apr 4, 2005)

There is a simpson's episode where Homer gets a pet lobster. Its called pinchy the lobster. you guys should download it
its funny stuff


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Moving the lobster to the offtiopic room The Water Hole Hurry the clue isn;t going to be easy.....I'll link ya to it,
http://www.fishforums.com/forum/showthread.php?p=34386#post34386


----------



## Mr Aquarium (Jan 18, 2005)

Sorry, quick reply is lagging or delaying my posts.


----------

